# when will all the fun begin in western ny



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

When will we start getting snow dumped on us? I think the first push will be mid November


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No.Still cutting grass


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

it's looking like we will get our first snow in mid november and then toward the end of november some more. they keep going back and forth about december, i seen one week it was going to be mostly 50's the first couple weeks then the next it said below 30's


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

The end of December would be good. I think it will be around late November.


----------



## G-chop (Oct 3, 2010)

The long range for November looked like not much.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Still cutting lawns in central ny


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm hoping to cut everything one last time this coming week


----------



## gardnerll (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm done cutting here south of Rochester, I have been getting the plow truck all ready, I still have a ton of leaf cleanups to do so I hope we don't see much snow in the next two weeks. 

Where do you guys get your extended forecasts from? and have they been close to reliable?


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

gardnerll;1858085 said:


> I'm done cutting here south of Rochester, I have been getting the plow truck all ready, I still have a ton of leaf cleanups to do so I hope we don't see much snow in the next two weeks.
> 
> Where do you guys get your extended forecasts from? and have they been close to reliable?


Grass is still growing good here. I don't wanna cut anymore. But if I don't cut it I'm just throwing away money.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

All but finished mowing here, still trying to get cleanups finished up. Had 2" of snow here Sunday morning and supposed to have a little more coming Friday and Saturday. I use Accuweather app on my phone to get an idea on the long range. How far south of Rochester are you gardenerll? I'm about an 1 1/2 straight south from Rochester


----------



## gardnerll (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi SnowHill, I am near Geneseo about 30 mins south of Rochester, we didnt get any snow over the weekend like you did. I use weatherbug app and it said I would have to deal with freezing rain so I went out that morning to find nothing to salt (I should have known). I have an apartment complex I do in Geneseo (Walkways and Plowing)and it seems like it is the hardest place to predict the weather at they get a lot of lake effect from erie.
Its my least favorite contract but also my biggest so I deal with them


----------

